# Twisted Nut: The Red Door, Watertown, CT: 2/19



## Greg (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably going to be my band's biggest show so far. We're hoping for a huge turn-out so I'm tapping into the local AZ crew. It would be awesome if a bunch of you could make it.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

Gonna try to be there.  It's been a while since I've seen you guys play.  Gotta try to find someone to watch the kids...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Probably going to be my band's biggest show so far. We're hoping for a huge turn-out so I'm tapping into the local AZ crew. It would be awesome if a bunch of you could make it.



Looking into a baby sitter so the wife can accompany me this time.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm down for a maybe.

Will you pull Bvibert on stage so he can sing the bartender song with he band?


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2011)

Someday...

My band is actually playing the Hunter base lodge that day...

Good luck !


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2011)

dmc said:


> Someday...
> 
> My band is actually playing the Hunter base lodge that day...
> 
> Good luck !



You too. Noticed the stage last time I was there. Is that new? Don't remember seeing it before.


----------



## dmc (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> You too. Noticed the stage last time I was there. Is that new? Don't remember seeing it before.



yeah it's new since last year... hate it..  I'd rather be down low with the people..    
And I'm not a big fan of drum risers...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm down for a maybe.
> 
> Will you pull Bvibert on stage so he can sing the bartender song with he band?



Yeah, that would go well... :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm down for a maybe.
> 
> Will you pull Bvibert on stage so he can sing the bartender song with he band?



Brian's best talent at these shows is getting drunk and yelling louder than anyone else.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian's best talent at these shows is getting drunk and yelling louder than anyone else.



Gotta work with what works... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 7, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian's best talent at these shows is getting drunk and yelling louder than anyone else.



Lol, Brian, you plan on getting drunk, saw one show with you and was disappointed that you weren't drinking.


----------



## Greg (Feb 7, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Lol, Brian, you plan on getting drunk, saw one show with you and was disappointed that you weren't drinking.



You two both need to nap that day before the show.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2011)

put in a request.   hope to make it.

whoops, i'm in nh that weekend.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 15, 2011)

Who's wearing the GoPro?


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Who's wearing the GoPro?



Brian. We'll learn a Winger song tonight.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian. We'll learn a Winger song tonight.



Dude, those songs take years to master.  

Just keep it up-tempo If you're going to attempt it.


----------



## severine (Feb 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Lol, Brian, you plan on getting drunk, saw one show with you and was disappointed that you weren't drinking.


You should have been to the one at Bohemian Pizza! 

I will DEFINITELY be there. Got the night off! Woohoo!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2011)

severine said:


> You should have been to the one at Bohemian Pizza!



God damned pineapples... uke:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 15, 2011)

Greg said:


> Brian. We'll learn a Winger song tonight.



Don't think I'll make it, unfortunately...


----------



## severine (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't forget, this is TONIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh hell yeah. We're pumped!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 19, 2011)

Rock it out, Greg!


----------

